# week one----- update



## Gary Max (Aug 21, 2012)

Welding things I got done/learned---- week one

How to set gauges on gas tanks.
How to build the cart that I bought for the welder and tank. Plenty of extra hardware?????
How to install spool of wire on welder.
Auto set moves way to fast for me--- had to slow down.
Had to take welder apart and install spool gun switch----does not come with welder. You get the switch with the spool gun and then you take the welder apart to install it.
Never weld with a fan running close by---- blows the welding gas away.
Got all the warranty cards filles out and mailed------ 3 years sounds like a good warranty to me.

Ain't going to have any welding time this week-------------but I am getting closer.


----------



## righto88 (Aug 21, 2012)

*M*ust be nice, new welder. But bad theres no time to play. I need to upgrade from my old fourty year old craftsman AC stick welder.
Also as my oldest sons says, dad, you need a plasma cutter! Maybe my ex-brother-in-law still has his Miller mig. Hum?


----------



## Charley Davidson (Aug 21, 2012)

You could bring it with you and drop it at my shop but the ay 60+ hours a week it would just gather dust.


----------

